# IUI successful in anyone in their 40's



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Having come to an end to unsuccessful IVF treatment   I am exploring the option of doing IUI due to the expense of IVF! I realise that IUI does have lower success rates, but was wondering if anyone in thier forties have become successful in becoming pregant with IUI. If so, how many times did you try before you became pregnant with IUI. I am forty.

Thank you!!


----------



## Hellypoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi there, we did IUI in March (a month before my 40th birthday) and although it ended in an early mc, I did get a BFP!  So yes it can work.  I guess as long as there aren't any major complications with either you or OH.  Worth a try?  My DS was also conceived with IUI when I was almost 38 (worked first time).


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Hellypoo!

May I ask if you took any fertility drugs, and if so which ones...?

Its just that I heard that the sucess rate is higher when taking stim drugs.

Thanks!


----------



## LemonD (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi 2bamum,
Just wanted to say that I'm now giving IUI a go after 2 unsuccessful IVF cycles and I'm 41.  
I'm currently on day 9 and have a scan tomorrow to see how things are progressing.  It's a lot less stressful and a lot cheaper and as DH has no issues we're going to have a couple of goes (this is our second go).
I'm on Letrozole, which is like Clomid as my stimming drug (5mg a day - days 3 to 7).  I'm also taking Progynova to help improve my lining (as that's always been an issue for me), along with baby Asprin in the morning and Clexane in the evening.
Hope this helps.
JoJoPink xx


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Good Luck Jojo pink..

Yes, I think it will be less stressful for me too - just being cheaper for one!

I noticed that you dont stim as much on IUI - Im wondering how I will get to the required 18mm follicle with such little stimulation. I needed 11 days for my IVF.

Do you mind me asking how much you are paying in total for the meds? Im hoping that it will be cheaper than the IVF meds.


----------



## LemonD (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi,
In my last IUI cycle (2 months ago) I had two follies, one at 24mm and the other at 22mm and that was just with 5 days of Letrozole then a trigger shot of Pregnyl the day before insemination.  
On drugs so far this cycle I've only paid £140.  The IUI itself is £500 at my clinic with blood tests on top, so looking at about £700 - £800 a go, so yes, a lot less stressful, especially on the pocket   
I guess it'll depend what type of stimming drug they give you - do you have any idea?
Feel free to PM me if you have anymore questions.
JoJoPink xx


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi 2bamum
Just thought I'd tell you my experience, I had 3 failed IVF's and had been told by out clinic that IUI was a bit of a waste of time.  However my DH wanted us to have a go while we saved for another go at IVF, as we were able to have 3 full cycles in the nhs.  I was 39 when we started IUI and although I did over stimulate 4 times the 2 cycles that I actually got to gave us BFP's.  I have one chem preg but second cycle worked and I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. 

My second BFP was conceived one month before my 40th so it can and does work even though some experts don't rate it.  I was on 37.5 gonal F every other day (otherwise I over stimulated) and supercur. 

Hope this helps and I wish you the best of luck. 

Moo.x


----------



## Hellypoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi 2bamum - I was on 100mg Clomid on days 3 to 7, then had a trigger injection of Pregnyl and the next day the IUI.  Definitely much cheaper than IVF (similar prices to jojopink) and much less stressful.  Good luck with your decision


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Thank you soo much for your responses...it will give me alot to think about!


----------



## fayster (Jan 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know that I was successful on my first IUI (with Clomid (50mg days 2-6) and pregnyl shot) when I was 40 1/2.  

Best of luck with whatever you decide x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I have had 3 IUIs since turning 40, one bfp followed by missed miscarriage, one bfn and am now 19 wks pg from our 3rd attempt. I'll be 41 when our LO arrives. I also have a ds from my first ever attempt at IUI when I was 37, and I think it was the fact that it had worked for us before that kept me going. This time around I was on burselin and puregon, with an HCG trigger. I think the drugs have cost around £200-£300 depending on how long I stimmed for on each cycle. The clinic charges £700 for the procedure.

My clinic are of the opinion that once you turn 40, your chances of conceiving with IUI are as good as with IVF.
Kx


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

No way!  Thats great (and congratulations)

I have to ask - why is it that your clinic says that at 40 the success rates of ivf and iui are similar?

May I ask a few more Q's - how many follicles did you get with that medication?

Also.... do you mind me asking what your clinic was...

Leaning more towards IUI everyday!!!


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all for posting your stories   you have given me a bit of hope x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,
I had tx at Exeter and generally got 3 follies on those meds, I can't remember the dosage off the top of my head.

Tbh, I'm not sure why they would give similar success rates for IUI and IVF as I don't know a lot about IVF, but I think it is to do with how the quality of your eggs goes down after you reach 40.

Obviously I am a great fan of IUI, but would say, and this is only my personal thoughts, that it seems that it is a v good treatment for some, but doesn't suit everyone. Not sure why this should be, whether to do with underlying 
problems or how you respond to the drugs perhaps? However, the difference in cost between this and IVF means you can have several goes and you can try again relatively quickly if the first go is not successful.

Kx


----------



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi 2bamum,

My UK clinic (CRGH in London) was also of the opinion that when you get to your 40s IUI is just as successful as IVF. This is down to the egg quality. As you can see in my case none of my IUIs were successful so I had one round of OE IVF. The IVF cycle helped to confirm in my case poor egg quality as none of my eggs (I had  made it to blasts although all fertilised.The IVF cycle helped to establish more where the issue lay.Having said that I still think it is worth giving IUI a go but maybe set a limit on the numbers of trys as unfortunatley poor egg quality is always going to be a possibity in women over 40. My stims involved using 225 gonal F every other day and so meds cost around £300 with the treatment £700,

Cov Kid x


----------



## 2bamum (May 28, 2011)

Cov Kid...even though I am pleased to here what you said regarding IUI being as successful as IVF...i am really surprised as when I look on clinics results pages, the success rates for someone in their 40s having iVF is around 25 percent and IUI hovering about 10% (pregnancy rates and not live birth rates) Am I missing something here?

As somone limited on funds IUI would be great...but dont want to waste my time trying a procedure that will not work


----------



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi 2bamum,

Knowing what the best option for you is, will always be difficult when you are not really sure what your underlying issues are. TBH in my case the IUI's were the first step and when that didn't work to try IVF but I understand from your posting that you have already had IVF. How  many times? Have any of the ladies here had a successful IUI after unsuccessful IVFs? If you are with a clinic at the moment I would ask them this question (if you haven't already)?

Cov Kid x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I saw my consultant last week and we were discussing IUI vs IVF.

One thing he pointed out was, in financial terms, 4 goes at IUI equals approx 1 go of IVF.
And my chances of a live birth work out at the same percentage given the above - approx 25%.
(ie 4 goes of IUI has just as much chance as 1 go of IVF - costing me the same.)

Confused??  I hope not!!


----------



## Jammy J (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi

I am 41 and having 3rd iui next week, am hoping for 3rd time lucky.    
Would love to hear of any more success stories of iui working for anyone else in their forties..
Will keep you all posted after my next 2WW.

Take care all,
JAH


----------

